# Luca - Two guitarish cues



## lux (Aug 14, 2009)

Helloo

got a couple pieces mostly guitar driven that i liked to share. The second one was a tone experiment.

Seven

Scoop

Thanks for listening
Luca


----------



## TheoKrueger (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Luca,

I loved Scoop and the chords you used, it has a positive feeling and a nice groove all the way through. The production is really crispy and clean, something that is evident in Seven also.

I think Seven had a lot of alternative influences, I really liked it after 1:00, especially the part with the piano at 1:40 plus the underlying bass. The ending was cool too 

Nice work!


----------



## lux (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the feedback guys!

Blackster, lot of good points, thanks. About the guitars in seven yeah i was looking for some gritty sound, kinda like british wall of sound late '90s. I see the points about the ele drumkit (probably too unprocessed) and the various unuseful and lazy noises i leave here and there in my pieces. You know, sometimes i spend lot of time with my guitar that i become used to those noises so i almost forget that they make no sense in a piece 

About the db i dunno what to think, this thing scaries me a bit. I mean, when loaded in wavelab the wave cant be further normalized to 0.2 because its loud enough so i have no idea of why it sounds so low on your side. But i'm really no mastering expert.

Thanks a lot Theo!

Luca


----------



## Ed (Aug 14, 2009)

Cool wish I could do this kind of stuff.


----------



## david robinson (Aug 14, 2009)

so do i,
wonderful.
David r.


----------



## lux (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks so much Ed, David and Przemyslaw!

Luca


----------



## david robinson (Aug 15, 2009)

like the way you voice(stack your notes) vertically, luca.
doesn't sound jazzy, which is boring to me.
sounds fresh.
what gtr lib is it?
David R.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 15, 2009)

Very cool, Luca!

I like both. As a guitar player it reminds me to Steve Vai but more to Joe Satriani, my two favs.

Best,

Gunther


----------



## lux (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks again David. I should have specified in my first post but forgot it.Guitar and bass are live played by me. Acoustic drums are Submersible Kitcore, piano is Truepianos, and there are a few synth bits and stuff from different sources.

Scoop is kinda a tone experiment because i tried to get the best out of an old Line 6 pocket pod i almost forgot having, a few bucks worths multieffect, that i had fun using on the whole piece

Thanks a lot Gunther!

Luca


----------



## poseur (Aug 18, 2009)

nice, luca:
2 daughters of the same mother?

in this kinda style, i think i'd probably prefer "looser" drumming,
drumming that might function a bit more independently of the guitars, somehow:
but i do still dig!
especially "seven".

there are certainly no problems with the _average_-levels of the mixes:
quite hot, in fact, irregardless of the _peak_-levels.

á la mr. robinson:
cool guitar-library!
:wink: 

d


----------



## poseur (Aug 18, 2009)

lux @ Tue Aug 18 said:


> agree about the drums, i'm kinda literary with this "just on the bass and guits" drum programming but i'm afraid thats due to my inner limits in having good drum parts sequenced. Probably a real drummer could convert that to a true musical part.


ah, yeah:
i _do_ think they're good, was just outlining where my own little preferences would be.
doesn't matter, though:
you are your own producer/arranger, and you should remain so, imo!
d


----------



## Marius Masalar (Aug 18, 2009)

Luca,

This is really enjoyable stuff! I don't have many useful comments. Personally, I would have liked to hear a more realistic acoustic piano in Seven instead of the synthy one you used. I think it would have helped inject some more of that organic feel to the track. Also, I could have done without that weird squealy screamy crowd cheery noise thing in the middle — threw me off.

Scoop was nice too, but less memorable than Seven. The whole piece came off as much more static to my ears...not as much interesting stuff going on.

The style you have going on here is great though. Energetic, alternative, and fun. I hope to hear more of your stuff — this made me smile! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lux (Aug 19, 2009)

poseur @ Tue Aug 18 said:


> lux @ Tue Aug 18 said:
> 
> 
> > agree about the drums, i'm kinda literary with this "just on the bass and guits" drum programming but i'm afraid thats due to my inner limits in having good drum parts sequenced. Probably a real drummer could convert that to a true musical part.
> ...



nono, i personally agree, i really think drums could be better than that, sometimes i go closer to a decent result, sometimes not. But i dont want to use audio loops because they would not fit what i have in mind and force me to make different choices than i would.


Marius, thanks a lot for your comment and nice words! 
I see your point, in general i can tell that the weirdos and noises i sometimes insert into my stuff are mainly due to the fact i have good fun with electronic music and tend to contaminate other stuff i do. Same goes for sound choices where i often have a weird taste for retro sounding keys. I paid this a few times when submitting for production music getting the usual "we quite like it but it does not sound actual enough". Anyway i'm resigned to the fact my retro feel is an intergrated part of my musical taste.

Thank you
Luca


----------

